# Master Deputy Sheriff Brandon Collins



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Deputy Sheriff*
*Brandon Collins*
Johnson County Sheriff's Office, Kansas

End of Watch: Sunday, September 11, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45

*Tour:* 21 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Master Deputy Sheriff Brandon Collins was killed when his patrol car was struck from behind while he conducted a traffic stop on northbound U.S. 69, near West 143rd Street in Overland Park, at approximately 1:30 am.

He had re-entered his patrol car when a pickup truck struck it from behind, causing it to burst into flames. The driver of the pickup truck fled the scene on foot but was arrested a short time later.

Deputy Collins had served with the Johnson County Sheriff's Office for 21 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Frank Denning
Johnson County Sheriff's Office
125 N. Cherry Street
Olathe, KS 66061

Phone: (913) 715-5800


----------

